# My Halloween audio mix 2009



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

I do a new one each year. This is my latest.

Enjoy and share.

http://rapidshare.com/files/282115963/01_More_Sounds_of_Halloween.mp3


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice. Thank you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You have reached your limit. Can't download any more.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

I can seed it in a torrent if anyone would like. or where else could i host it:?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

saint paul mn said:


> I can seed it in a torrent if anyone would like. or where else could i host it:?


I would like it if you can send it to me.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

help me find a way! i hate file hosting. 

the mix was made with audacity and this year I went kinda light. I am using this with wide stereo speakers playing really loud. This would be best played loud with something with a good bass response. 

The music tracks in here are from Halloween and Irriversible. 

Anyone have an opinion on it yet?


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

try this: http://www.mediafire.com/?wqu0zuzzqmi


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

I love it, nicely done(in a scarey way, of course) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Saint Paul. I think I could use this for a section of my haunt if that would be ok?


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Please use as you see fit. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

UPDATE:

made some changes. this one is it. the end all be all. or not.

http://www.mediafire.com/?ymt2kzjkmrz


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks alot! This is great!


----------

